

Ask HN: Looking for a (literally) cool laptop - Any advice? - ez77

Dear HNers,<p>I recently bought a dirt-cheap emachine laptop, and unsurprisingly got what I paid for, specifically regarding overheating: it <i>burns</i> me. While I can't afford right now a more expensive computer, I'd like to read your advice on cool alternatives. (+)<p>I'm planning to run Ubuntu on that machine, but your impressions on MacBooks are welcome too.<p>Thank you!<p>(+) I know it's clear by context and title, but please bear with a non-native speaker: I feel compelled to emphasize that by <i>cool</i> I mean the literal meaning of <i>cool</i>. (<i>Low-heat</i> would have been simpler, huh?)
======
mikeleeorg
I unfortunately don't have any good recommendations on cool-running laptops,
since I haven't found any myself, but I wanted to note that MacBooks have been
known to overheat. My MacBook Pro sure does.
[http://blog.ziggytek.com/2010/01/06/why-your-macbook-
macbook...](http://blog.ziggytek.com/2010/01/06/why-your-macbook-macbook-pro-
is-overheating/)

One potentially cheap alternative to buying a new cool-running laptop is to
buy a cooling pad: <http://www.google.com/search?q=laptop+cooling+pad>

------
jolan
Laptop offerings change fast and often. Why bother asking if you can't afford
anything right now?

~~~
ez77
Pure curiosity, a nice trait of this community. (I _may_ decide to get another
notebook depending on the price, though.)

------
sz
The Toshiba Portege R700/R705 is a nice one - cool and light (3.2 lbs). I was
considering it but wasn't satisfied with the price to performance/build
quality in the end. Not too expensive though.

------
carbocation
I can tell you not to purchase Dell Studio laptops. Mine from Nov 2009 runs
extremely hot (on the top surface, which touches _my hands_ ).

------
ez77
I forgot to ask, regardless of personal impressions, for reputable review
websites that HNers would recommend.

------
0ffworlder
Thinkpad T series, DELL Latitude (some at least), most business-class laptops
meaning integrated graphics and lots of ram, and possibly a SSD. These don't
change as fast, if you want a cooler laptop don't get anything with a discreet
graphics card or that is advertised as being made for gaming.

